# Aussie Sailor Arrested Carrying Guns!



## Augustan (Sep 11, 2003)

An Aussie sailor was caught recently in Indonesia with a gun and ammo. He could face 20 years in some Indonesian hell hole. Just not worth carrying guns in my opinion!

Link to full story below... 

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=23142


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Did he declare them?
Chas.


----------



## Augustan (Sep 11, 2003)

According to the TV news, he didn''t declare them.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And USA is supposed to be the cowboys? I wonder if the gunb the Aus was carrying was typical for self protection or perhaps more of the assualt type?


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

Hawk,

Just to alert you that this is an old post.

- CD


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Interestingly, I recently read where all Swiss must serve in the military, and all military "take home their weapons" and keep them at home for the rest of their lives, as part of a "ready home guard." 
The Swiss also declare themselves nuetral in the world wars, and shouldn't need guns should they?
Yet Switzerland with all the guns, has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, and one of the highest standards of living.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks CD - HAHA, well as a newbie, I didn't pay attention to the dates.

duh


----------



## Cruisingdad (Jul 21, 2006)

No problem Hawk.

- CD


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

HAwkcharter said:


> Thanks CD - HAHA, well as a newbie, I didn't pay attention to the dates.
> 
> duh


Hawk,

In case you are interested the Oz sailor is a slightly eccentirc but wealthy individual who owns an old freighter that he converted into his private motor yacht. It's a lovely old thing, not huge but big enough. I saw her when she was in Sydney a couple of years back.

He was charged on the basis that he had not declared the weapons. From memory he claimed he had. They where supposedly only for defence against 
piracy.

I don't remember if he was acquited or he did a deal but he was not jailed.


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

HAwkcharter said:


> Interestingly, I recently read where all Swiss must serve in the military, and all military "take home their weapons" and keep them at home for the rest of their lives, as part of a "ready home guard."
> The Swiss also declare themselves nuetral in the world wars, and shouldn't need guns should they?
> Yet Switzerland with all the guns, has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, and one of the highest standards of living.


Every bit of that is true.

They have really good beer too - "Eikenhof beer" - try it if you ever find youself over there!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Obviously the man was hooked up with the corporate cabal that runs the world economy or he'd still be incarcerated. (g)


----------



## denby (Feb 21, 2007)

HAwkcharter said:


> Interestingly, I recently read where all Swiss must serve in the military, and all military "take home their weapons" and keep them at home for the rest of their lives, as part of a "ready home guard."
> The Swiss also declare themselves nuetral in the world wars, and shouldn't need guns should they?
> Yet Switzerland with all the guns, has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, and one of the highest standards of living.


There are three main factors why Switzerland has not been attacked, 1) they are all trained and armed 2) vary mountainous terrain 3) the troops ski.
Hitler wanted Switzerland but his generals talk him out of it.

Dennis


----------



## pegasus1457 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Swiss and guns*



HAwkcharter said:


> Interestingly, I recently read where all Swiss must serve in the military, and all military "take home their weapons" and keep them at home for the rest of their lives, as part of a "ready home guard."
> The Swiss also declare themselves nuetral in the world wars, and shouldn't need guns should they?
> Yet Switzerland with all the guns, has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, and one of the highest standards of living.


All Swiss males up to the age of 55 have to serve in the military reserve and spend a weekend per month plus some weeks in the summer "practicing." This is the reason the guns and the ammo go home with them. BTW the ammo is sealed -- and they have some real explaining to do it the seal is broken.

The readiness is to repel the next invasion. They believe it was what kept the Germans out.

But your statement that they have a low murder rate is incorrect. There have been a number of articles in Swiss papers recently that murders using their military weapons are increasingly and alarmingly frequent.

And, as for the highest standard of living, there are an astonishing number of people living below the poverty line in most Swiss cities. You have to look past the fancy watches and jewelry, but they have their problems with poverty too.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

HAwkcharter said:


> Interestingly, I recently read where all Swiss must serve in the military, and all military "take home their weapons" and keep them at home for the rest of their lives, as part of a "ready home guard."
> The Swiss also declare themselves nuetral in the world wars, and shouldn't need guns should they?
> Yet Switzerland with all the guns, has one of the lowest crime rates in the world, and one of the highest standards of living.


Just beause you are neautral does not mean you will not show up on someones radar. Good point though. Very good example.

Jerry


----------

